# Red Snapper shootout



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT Divers and "Guns and Hoses Spearfishing" announce the 2011 "Red Snapper Shootout" to be held on July 9, 2011. This tournament is open to ALL fishermen and all fishing methods, Rod and Reel as well as Spear. One Day, One Fish, winner gets the ultimate in bragging rights. Cash prizes and a $10 entry fee...rules and more details to come!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

WHAT?? only snapper


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

TONER said:


> WHAT?? only snapper


Bout the only thing that's open. 

We'll be there


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds like its gonna be fun!!!


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

Isn't that the same day the Blue Angles have an air show on the beach???


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Hawaii 50 said:


> Isn't that the same day the Blue Angles have an air show on the beach???



Gonna have to get the boat in the water early to beat the crowd. And it will provide some entertainment between dives. :thumbup:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

OK....after reviewing the potential conflicts with the original date of July 9, the board has decided to move the date of the Guns and Hoses Snapper Shootout to Saturday, July 16.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hellz yeah!!!!!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

SOUNDS GOOD WE CAN'T WAIT YOU GUYS ALWAYS PUT ON A GOOD TOURNAMENT :thumbup:


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

any more details ?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Snapper shootout is on for Saturday July 16. Rules and registration forms are available at www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

10. Winning fish in each category will be determined by weight.

How many category's are there ?:blink:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

One. Red Snapper. Dangit...had 6 people proof read the rules and we still missed that.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Team Gag on My Shaft / Chunky Love will be shooting this year along with fishing the shakr tourney!! 

Good luck to all.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in!!! 
Cheapest tournament around and always a blast!

Are there shirts this year?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Saturday
Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. Numerous showers and thunderstorms.

why doesn't the weather ever cooperate ?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

We are in even though I have never in my life shot anything over 22lbs. For 10 bucks why not? The weather won't be too bad. At least it is not small craft adv.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

2-3 is a god send compared to last years 6-8's


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Our captain cancelled the trip on Saturday. I did not have a back up plan, so we did not make it out. Although we missed out, I still would like to here about what the whether was actually like on the seas, and the results from those that participated.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

It was raining, rough as anything (3-6') and it never let up. Everyone who shot it earned their stripes. A bunch of good fish were brough in, too bad there wasnt a trigger division becasue I think every boat brought in some big ones. As far as tournament weather, thats how it goes, windy, rough, and raining!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

It was a rough one!!! Still had a blast. these pictures don't do it any justice. We had steady 4' all day and the occasional 6 and a few 8s through out the day.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

that looks like a sweet calm lake. the Mobile Rig Divers put the billers up and took to reel and rod for the bamer deep gulf fishing rodeo. we got our azz beat. at 52 miles out we got blasted with a 40 minute storm that tricky dick and razz ma tazz drove through while i prayed and punch ya in the mouth sat on an ice chest. man it was bad.


----------

